# paradise Fish flaring pics



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

A while ago I bought a paradise fish. I had planned for him to go in my 48g but he ended up killing a lot of my female bettas and my 3 spot gourami attacks attacks him to the point he's sitting in the corner clamped. It's a horrible cycle that has made my big tank unsuitable/dangerous for him(and unsafe for my bettas). At the moment he is in my 2.5g, that's considered the bare minimum but it's really too small for such a active fish. I'm thinking about switching him with one of my 2 bettas in my 10g so he has a much larger space, just a little nervous since my bettas are doing so well, I really don't want to mess things up.

Anyway, here's some pics of him flaring with one of my betta for exercise. He's not usually that colorful, but when he's in flaring mode he wants to look his best lol


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh, lovely! I saw that my lfs has Paradise Fish and I've thought about one for the 29 gallon I'm planning. I had thought of a trio of Honey Gourami but I've heard so many horror stories of illness that I can't decide.

Nice to see such a good looking specimen, even if he is just showing off. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

sparkyjoe said:


> Oh, lovely! I saw that my lfs has Paradise Fish and I've thought about one for the 29 gallon I'm planning. I had thought of a trio of Honey Gourami but I've heard so many horror stories of illness that I can't decide.
> 
> Nice to see such a good looking specimen, even if he is just showing off.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Gourami's are usually pretty hardy, I really like them but always suggest to only have one in a aquarium. They can be aggressive and fight, it took a few months for my 3 spot to stop chasing my bettas.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Paradise fish is as highly aggressive as bettas.
They are beautiful fishes.
I've never kept them due to their aggressiveness.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

It's because they're all anabantoids. Gourami, betta and paradisefish, in the wild they all compete for the exact same resources, insects, and bubble nesting areas (or safe places for mouth brooders). They're related and, I guess they just instinctively know who is their enemy.
I'm surprised your betta and gourami are fine together.

He will reach 4" if you take good care of him, and yes they are freaking crazy animals. TFK states the minimum as 20 gallons.. Though I've heard of people keeping them in 1 gallon (same reason as betta). I guess 20 gallons is a lot of room for one fish though.
Btw good colors on this boy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Olympia said:


> It's because they're all anabantoids. Gourami, betta and paradisefish, in the wild they all compete for the exact same resources, insects, and bubble nesting areas (or safe places for mouth brooders). They're related and, I guess they just instinctively know who is their enemy.
> I'm surprised your betta and gourami are fine together.
> 
> He will reach 4" if you take good care of him, and yes they are freaking crazy animals. TFK states the minimum as 20 gallons.. Though I've heard of people keeping them in 1 gallon (same reason as betta). I guess 20 gallons is a lot of room for one fish though.
> ...


My gourami chased my bettas at first, but I kept him in a very heavily planted tank(at first he was with my king betta, then my sorority) so my bettas could hide if they needed to. I think I've had him for a little over a year now and he gets along perfectly with my bettas.

Most of the websites I've read say at least 2.5g, and then 20g for a community tank with a single male.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't think I'd keep a highly active 4 inch fish in that small a tank. x.x


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Olympia said:


> I don't think I'd keep a highly active 4 inch fish in that small a tank. x.x


Yeah, it's really too small. I saw a youtube video where someone was keeping their paradise fish in a tiny vase  he barely had in any room and she had him for a year already.

I can't wait to move my little guy to the 10g divided(that way he'll have 5g), he'll be happier and have more room.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I've heard of people keeping gourami in vases. x.x
Just because it can breathe air, it seems like a vase is all it needs!


----------

